
70M Jobs Launches Crowdfund Campaign - RBBronson123
70 Million Jobs, the first national, for-profit employment platform for people with criminal records, has just launched a crowdfund campaign (Republic.co&#x2F;70-Million-Jobs). We&#x27;re a YC company, have 11 million+ deserving men and women in our community, and have placed thousands in jobs with some of the country&#x27;s largest employers.<p>It seems like only yesterday when I announced our launch here on Hacker News. It hasn&#x27;t been easy--there&#x27;s a great deal of negative bias felt towards those with records--but attitudes are changing fast. And record low unemployment hasn&#x27;t hurt either.<p>We&#x27;re after double bottom line returns: do massive social good and build a big, successful company. We&#x27;re finding product market fit--finally, and have great plans for the future. Check out our video (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=9qhh6IVjuMU&amp;t=35s). I&#x27;d love your help. Thanks-Richard
======
gus_massa
Post without link get a penalization here and it's more difficult that they
reach the front page. It's generally better to write a blog post, or link to
the crowdfunding page and add a comment here.

Also, please don't use URL shorteners like bit.ly.

~~~
RBBronson123
got it. thanks

